# Best deep conditioners for relaxed heads



## xcuzememiss (Sep 29, 2009)

Honestly i truly havent found anything worth spending my money on. Something that truly deep conditions. Keracare Humecto was ok for a while but everythinh has some type of mineral oil. Ladies chime in and let me know what has worked for you!


----------



## hillytmj (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like to know too. I'm also in need of a good one.


----------



## yvette (Sep 29, 2009)

I use Shescentit's deep conditioner. I don't know which is better, that or her Fortifying Hair Mask. Both are great products and work well on my relaxed hair (13 weeks since last relaxer) and new growth.


----------



## MizzCoco (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm gonna sing praises for Aubrey Organics...GPB and White Camilla leave my hair soft and smooth.


----------



## ceebee3 (Sep 29, 2009)

I love motions moisture plus.  I used it relaxed and natural.  It's cheap and it makes my hair feel good.  A lot of people don't like it because it also has mineral oil.

I've also just started using the ORS conditioner and I really like that one too.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 29, 2009)

For protein try Aphogee Treatment For Damaged Hair (the one that gets hard on your head) or Motions CPR.....for Moisture, try a Mizani (Hydrofuse or Moisturefuse). Motions' has some decent products for the cheaper end (works well for both relaxed and naturals) and Mizani on the high end (ditto). If you want REALLY high end, look at Goldwell conditioners. 

If you want a Dominican deep condish, try Miss Key's 10 en 1.


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a few:
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask (brown jar)
Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask (white jar)
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements MegaSilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements MegaSilk Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

My favourite so far: ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner right after Aphogee 2 Minute or just by itself


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 29, 2009)

FYI...the name of the Aphogee stuff chaged (I have the old bottle) but the formula is exactly the same. Tho it's call ed Two Step, I only ever used it as one step. Works fine.
Here's what it looks like and where the reviews are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.sallybeauty.com/Protein-hair-Treatment/APHOGE4,default,pd.html

You can get this in 4oz.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 29, 2009)

I like Elasta QP DPR and the infamous Alter Ego Garlic condish.. But I have a few others on my list that I want to try..

Silicone mix is slowly moving up the list, lol


----------



## beana (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm pushing silk elements megasilk moisturizing conditioner everywhere i can!!! its really a great DC and it works wonders, plus its on sale at sallys for 7.99


----------



## ellehair (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats already on my List Beana.. BS stores around my way dont sell it though.. I would have to order it, thats the only reason I dont have it yet..

Have to do a store locate for Sally's


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Sep 29, 2009)

For protein I use UBH Deep Conditioner or Nexxus Emergencee. Both are hard proteins and I use one or the other either once a week or once every other week followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner. The moisturizing conditioners in my rotation are Keracare Humecto (tub), Nexxus Humectress, Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, and Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## prettyw/pink (Sep 29, 2009)

I like ORS replenishing pak and Hair mayonnaise.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried Victoria's Secret So Sexy conditioner for damaged hair this weekend and I was pleasantly suprised.  I only purchased it for the smell everyone on here raved about, but my hair really likes this conditioner.  I also like the ORS conditioner.  Both conditioners are really thick.


----------



## Mai Tai (Sep 29, 2009)

I like Silk Elements Intensive Moisturizing treatment, and Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor, Joico K-Pak, and L'Occitane Hair Masks.


----------



## lana (Sep 29, 2009)

I used Keracare Humecto with heat on my hair this past weekend (and well everytime I wash my hair I deep condition or try to) and it was awesome! I consider it a deep conditioner and the directions say it can be used with heat. I love how soft and tangle free my hair was after using it.

Thank you whoever said that they need to stop using pretrolium based products on their hair to avoid tangles on wash day. I did stop and no tangles on wash day for my 4a/b texlaxed hair. Miracle! Just a miracle!


----------



## bedazzled (Sep 29, 2009)

When I first tried Keracare Humecto I loved how soft it made my hair feel wet but when it dried it was ROUGH. I'm still convinced there is a better conditioner out there that will tame my hair + ng. This lady I know who is very into hair care always told me that you will know if you have a good DC, when all you have to do is wash & DC and your hair will be moisturized, smooth & will not be puffy, frizzy & etc. and that I should not have to put in 20,000 + products afterwards to tame it. So.. I am still convinced there is a better conditioner out there. I just wanted to share my story like a loser + add that I am going to try *Kenra MC* since there are so many reviews raving about it.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Sep 29, 2009)

Mizani Silk Cream Conditioner is the ish! Especially with some EVOO mixed in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2009)

Right Now, I'm Lovin':

L'anza Kukui Nut, L'anza Moi Moi & L'anza Manuska Mud & Honey
AG Fast Food Intense Moisture
Keratase Oleo Relax
AG WC & GPB
Alter Ego Garlic
SheScentIt Banana Brulee & Fortifying Mask
Afroveda Ashlii
Joico Moisture Recovery, Intense Hydrator etc..
Redken Butter Treat

Too Many to Name


----------



## bbdgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> When I first tried Keracare Humecto I loved how soft it made my hair feel wet but when it dried it was ROUGH. I'm still convinced there is a better conditioner out there that will tame my hair + ng. This lady I know who is very into hair care always told me that you will know if you have a good DC, when all you have to do is wash & DC and your hair will be moisturized, smooth & will not be puffy, frizzy & etc. and that I should not have to put in 20,000 + products afterwards to tame it. So.. I am still convinced there is a better conditioner out there. I just wanted to share my story like a loser + add that I am going to try *Kenra MC* since there are so many reviews raving about it.


\

Well if that si true then try _Organix Nourishing Coconut milk instant repair treatment -it's a protein DC_
I mixed this with _Suave Humecto_, as the moisturizing conditioner 
Afterwards my hair felt strong moisturized and well behaved.  I didnt have to go over board with leave-ins.

If you don;t mind dimethicone, try these out. 
Pantene R&N
Pantene Restoratives DC
Also try Garnier Strength and repair DC


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 29, 2009)

prettyw/pink said:


> I like ORS replenishing pak and Hair mayonnaise.


 
ITA I use these both as well.


----------



## amwcah (Sep 29, 2009)

ORS Replenishing Conditioner is a SUPER detangler as well.  You may have to turn around in the shower to make sure your hair isn't in the tub(true testimonial from my sister).

NTM Daily Deep Conditioner and CON conditioners work well for me also.


----------



## jdbe (Sep 29, 2009)

I use Aubrey Organics GPB for a protein conditoner on dry hair and rotate Kenra and Elucene as moisturizing conditioners!


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't laugh .... 

I mix silicon mix with 1/2 cup cooking oil and a splash of protein conditioner. 

Deep condition with heat for 20 minutes.  Rinse.  Rollerset.

My hair is so soft.   Only when I do this can I go without moisturizing my hair in between poos.  Oil is great to add to your conditioner.  When you rinse, the conditioner will rinse away and leave behind the right amount of oil that your hair needs.   I find olive oil to be too light for my hair needs.

I **HIGHLY** recommend when your hair is dry or if you want to more moisture during the winter months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right Now, I'm Lovin':
> 
> L'anza Kukui Nut, L'anza Moi Moi & L'anza Manuska Mud & Honey
> AG Fast Food Intense Moisture
> ...


 
I have Added some other products to Stash City (but haven't tried them out yet) with the exception of one (which was very good by the way)

Here they Are:

*Alterna Hemp Hydrate (very good)
Alterna Caviar Intense Moisture
Alterna White Truffle
Alterna White Truffle Exlir
Philip B Nourishing Treatment
Philip B Lightweight Conditioner
Alaparf Seduction Mask
Alaparf Diamante Brillante
Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Mask* Had for a while

Personally, I Prefer and Gravitate Towards anything that says: Intensive, Penetrating, Deep Conditioning, Masques/Masks, Hair Paste, Nourishing, Hydrating, Conditioning Treatment etc....

Those are the Conditioners that Attract Me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 29, 2009)

I recommend CB Smoothe Triple Silk conditioner....it's quite an underrated line of products but it is extremely good and gets the job done.  Not found at BSS stores, you can check out Irby's Beauty Supplies online to see/order CB Smoothe products. hth.


----------



## Poranges (Sep 29, 2009)

I use organic DC's. I have three staples and no more.

Shescentit Banana Brulee & Fortifying Masque.
Hairveda Strinillah.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 30, 2009)

Also I do have to cosign on Aubrey Organics....you cannot go wrong with them either.  A+.


----------



## Starronda (Sep 30, 2009)

Silk Elements MegaSilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment
KeraCare
Alter Ego Garlic Con


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 30, 2009)

amwcah said:


> ORS Replenishing Conditioner is a SUPER detangler as well.  *You may have to turn around in the shower to make sure your hair isn't in the tub*(true testimonial from my sister).
> 
> NTM Daily Deep Conditioner and CON conditioners work well for me also.



So true!! 

Hair feels so silky you think it might slide off your head


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hello!

Gosh, this is so hard! I've used so many that I cannot remember them.
Here are my picks:

Bumble and Bumble Deeep Conditioner*****
Bumble and Bumble Coco De Creme Conditioner****
Modern Organic Product Extreme Moisture*****
Nacidit Olive Oil or Avocado Deep conditioner
Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask
Komaza Care Intense Moisture
Mizani Moisturefuse*


----------



## nymane (Sep 30, 2009)

AO Conditioners (love them)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol (old formula-great detangler)
Lekair Cholesterol (love it)


----------



## caramelma (Sep 30, 2009)

You wont need anything else once you try ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with a little Roux Porosity Control Conditioner You will love it


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 30, 2009)

AO HSR and GPB for dry hair dc'ing
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor
Aphogee 2 Minute 
(Old) Nexxus Humectress (found some in Big Lot's this week)
Kenra MC
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## sheedahp (Sep 30, 2009)

Ive recently started using Mizani Moisturfuse and have noticed a BIG difference in my hair after a couple of uses, Im loving it so much.  I used to think I needed protien, protien, protien but since focusing more on moisture Im having less breakage.  Ive recently bought Keracare Intensive Restorative Masque, havent used it yet but heard great things about it so I will keep you posted.


----------



## ljf67 (Sep 30, 2009)

I love Davines Deep Conditioner. I use the formula for color treated hair.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 30, 2009)

Motions CPR Conditioning Treatment
Profectiv Growth Masque
Silk Elements Megasilk Cholesterol
Dark n Lovely Cholesterol
GVP Conditioning Balm


----------



## SherylsTresses (Sep 30, 2009)

KeraCare for color-treated hair b/c it's so thick.  My hair is not dyed.


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 30, 2009)

Cholesterol is always my base for deep conditioning. On occasion, I'll add oils like coconut, or essential fatty oils to it. Or I might add a lightweight creamy conditioner to it like keracare or Giovani 50/50, if my hair needs it. I try to switch up what I add to the cholesterol, but always use it as a base for mixing and then go under the heating cap for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 30, 2009)

xcuzememiss said:


> Honestly i truly havent found anything worth spending my money on. Something that truly deep conditions. Keracare Humecto was ok for a while but everythinh has some type of mineral oil. Ladies chime in and let me know what has worked for you!



Well Humecto isn't a deep conditioner. 

Some I like

Affirm 5n1
Dudleys Hair Rebuilder
Redken rescue force
Tigi dumb blond reconstructor 
Hayashi reconstructor
ORS mayo and olive oil replenishing pack


----------



## poookie (Sep 30, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Well Humecto isn't a deep conditioner.



It's not? i thought a conditioner was as long as it had a quaternary ion & some glycerin in it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 30, 2009)

When I need moisture: NTM Deep Recovery Mask for 30 minutes w/ heat.
When I need protein: ORS Hair Mayo for 30 minutes w/ heat.
When I've got a lot of breakage: Aphogee Two Step Treatment followed by NTM Deep Recovery Mask


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 30, 2009)

poookie said:


> It's not? i thought a conditioner was as long as it had a quaternary ion & some glycerin in it.



No. Not according to Syed, the man who made it. 

His words and I quote "The KeraCare Humecto is not a deep penetrating moisturization product; it should be be used more as a frequent-use conditioning product.

For deep penetration, we recommend KC Intensive Restorative Masque and/or the KC Super Reconstructor for damaged hair."


I think some ingredients can be good indicators as to what could be a deep conditioner but it isn't that simple all of the time.


----------



## poookie (Sep 30, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> No. Not according to Syed, the man who made it.
> 
> His words and I quote "The KeraCare Humecto is not a deep penetrating moisturization product; it should be be used more as a frequent-use conditioning product.
> 
> ...




ahh, ok, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Kellum (Sep 30, 2009)

J/A/S/O/N Henna High Lights Conditioner
J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp Moisturizing Conditioner 
Back to Basics Honey Hydrating Conditioner


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 1, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> No. Not according to Syed, the man who made it.
> 
> His words and I quote "The KeraCare Humecto is not a deep penetrating moisturization product; it should be be used more as a frequent-use conditioning product.
> 
> ...




Well, not exactly...

At the time of that quote (June 2009) the Humecto in the bottle was different from the one in the tub.  See Dr. Syed confirming that here in a July 21, 2009 comment posting:  http://www.dralisyed.com/2009/02/time-for-change-keracare-humec.html


The Keracare Humecto in the tub _is_ listed on their website as a deep penetrating moisturizing product:http://www.avlon.com/humecto1.html
_"*Features KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner* helps correct and prevent moisture loss due to exposure to chemicals and thermal styling appliances. _
_ • Penetrates deep within the hairshaft to hydrate and humectify hair._
_ • Decreases interfiber friction between hair strands to prevent hair breakage. _
_ • Improves the surface porosity of hair resulting in a softer hair texture. _

_*Benefits
*• Superior moisturizing results to help prevent dull,      brittle, breaking hair and split ends._
_• Superior detangling for easy wet and dry combing._
_• Hair becomes more manageable._
_• Protects hair from drying effects of thermal appliances._
_• Adds      exceptional body and shine._
_• Eliminates static charge. "_
​Keracare has now eliminated the difference in formulas and the one in the bottle is now the same creamy deep conditioner you get when you buy the tub. Quoting Dr. Syed again, "In accordance with the times, Avlon has decided to change the 8 fl. oz and 16 fl. oz formulas to now feature the same thicker and richer formula found in the 5 lbs buckets."

Additionally, the Restorative Masque he referred to is not even listed on the Avlon Keracare website anymore. http://www.avlon.com/product1.html
 Maybe its discontinued?   

So, if the OP is looking for a proper deep conditioner for relaxed hair she CAN consider Humecto as an option.


----------



## DigitalRain (Oct 1, 2009)

My HG conditioner is Ion Reconstructor Treatment. I've been using this for years and leaves my hair soft and  super shiny. It does great job of strengthening the hair too.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/damaged-hair-treatment/SBS-302216,default,pd.html

And Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner is a close second. I like that it can be used as a heavy duty leave in. 

http://www.pleasantimage.com/products.html


----------



## Artemis (Dec 27, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Well, not exactly...
> 
> At the time of that quote (June 2009) the Humecto in the bottle was different from the one in the tub.  See Dr. Syed confirming that here in a July 21, 2009 comment posting:  http://www.dralisyed.com/2009/02/time-for-change-keracare-humec.html
> 
> ...



Hi everyone, I was recently asked to come back and clarify this discussion. 

The quotes in this post are endorsing that Humecto is actually not a deep conditioning treatment, but that this product is actually solely a moisturizing conditioner. There are many threads in the archives of this board [by Supergirl and others] that explains that a real deep conditioner in a real context contains proteins and does more than simply provide moisture to the hair due to hydrolized ingredients and molecular weight formulations. Humecto is a frequent-use conditioner that helps prevent moisture loss, but is not something you want to rely on for your dc. It is deep penetrating so that the moisture will last longer in between washes as compared to other products on the market, but not as moisturizing as a deep conditioning treatment. It's tricky because most of us don't need deep conditioners as much as you think any way (yes, I am referring that other thread by that newbie that got her opinions handed to her...so sad).

Affirm 5n1 is a deep conditioning treatment http://www.avlon.com/5in1.html:
*Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (STEP 3)* is a unique blend of micro and macrofibrous conditioners that is applied immediately after rinsing the relaxer from the hair and before the Normalizing Shampoo. • While substantive conditioners are deposited well within the hair fiber, the hair is restored to its normal pH of the hair. (NOTE: Deep conditioning is still possible at this time because the upper mantle of the hair is still alkaline--approximate pH of 10.0--and the cuticles remain partially open). • For use on damaged, fine or limp hair. *Also recommended as a deep penetrating moisturizing conditioner for regular salon reconstructive treatment services. *
• Available in Gallon, 32 fl. oz. (pictured) and 16 fl. oz. sizes.  
*Benefits*
        • Re-aligns, seals and smooths cuticles.
• Minimizes porosity and restores hair to normal pH.
• Electronically repairs damaged areas within and along hairshaft by attachingto   negatively charged    (damaged) areas.
• Minimizes breakage and shedding.
• Minimizes porosity and smooths cuticles.
• Detangles hair.
• Imparts body and volume to fine, limp hair while    adding shine.


In addition, so are Positive Link and Fiberguard Sustenance.


http://www.avlon.com/positivelink.html
*Affirm Positive Link Conditioner (STEP 3)* is a post chemical pH normalizer that restores hair to its proper pH of 4.5-5.5 after relaxer application. (NOTE: After relaxer is rinsed, the hair is still alkaline (pH 10) and cuticles remain partially open. Therby allowing the most effective penetration of micro and macro-conditioners). • For use on Medium to Coarse Hair. • *Also recommended as a deep penetrating moisturizing conditioner for regular salon conditioner services.* • Available in 32 oz. (pictured) and 16 oz. sizes.
*Benefits*
        • Restores hair to its proper pH state.
        • Re-aligns, firms and seals cuticles to enhance shine.
        • Detangles, moisturizes and softens hair.
        • Prevents alkali and oxidation damage.


http://www.avlon.com/fgsustenance.html
*Features
    Sustenance® Fortifying Treatment (Step 3) *is an advanced, high performance conditioner that contains Fiber Strengthening Complex (FSC), a revolutionary conditioning complex exclusive to Avlon that penetrates deep within the hair shaft while cuticles are open immediately after rinsing of the relaxer. • Lipid Replenishing Molecules (LRMs), enter the hair fiber to replace natural shine properties depleted by chemical processing. • Special polymers realign, seal and smooth hair cuticles as it normalizes hair. • Micro-Molecular proteins and humectants penetrate deep within the hair shaft to help repair fiber damage while moisturizing and fortifying hair fiber. 
• Works to repair and strengthen damaged hair fibers. • *Recommended for use as an Intensive Conditioning Treatment*
*Benefits*
        • Strengthens newly relaxed hair while replenishing        lost moisture
•        Helps hair resist breakage and shedding.
•        Minimizes        surface porosity.
•        Adds fullness and body to hair.
•        Detangles        hair easily for wet and dry combing.
•        Leaves hair silky and shiny.

Note that none of these products have "hardcore" proteins, but do have some protein in them. And more than Humecto.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 27, 2009)

Furthermore, the way that Keracare Humecto works is that it prevents damage of normal to dry hair so that the integrity is maintained until one can deep conditon. If you all read the direct conversation Dr. Syed and I had on his blog, this will be easy to infer.



> Artemis | May 13, 2009  6:38 AM                                      | Reply
> 
> Thanks for this! If heat increases the benefits of the conditioning product, does one need to still deep condition the full 25-30 minutes when using heat, or does the addition of heat cut down the required time? If so, is it cut down by half?
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Oh, I was also requested to submit a direct link to an article he wrote on Hair Damage and its causes, treatment and prevention. It includes a pdf of the full article in which a chart of all the different types of hair damage are listed along with the recommended prescription for treatment. You must save the document to see it (not easily visible on the blog itself). Hope someone finds this hidden gem useful.

http://www.dralisyed.com/2008/05/hair-damage-causes-prevention.html

Some key points:


> 2. Deep Penetrating Conditioners
> Commonly known as substantive or intensive conditioners, this category of
> products penetrates the hairshaft to deposit moisturizing and/or proteinaceous substances. They typically are left on the hair 20-30 minutes for the deepest penetration, and work to repair damaged areas, moisturize, detangle and eliminate static charge.
> 
> ...


I take #2 to mean the previous products I mentioned, in addition to the Intensive masque, #3 to mean the KC Super Reconstructor, and #4 to be the Humecto.

Take care and Happy New Year.

A.


----------



## panama_princess6 (Dec 27, 2009)

Joico- Intense Hydrator 
Mizani- Moisturefuse

I alternate and mix both of them with honey and evoo


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just Bumpin' as Artemis returned to drop some beneficial knowledge in the previous posts...

*subscribing*


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2009)

wannabelong said:


> I have a few:
> Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask (brown jar)
> Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask (white jar)
> Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
> ...


 


beana said:


> I'm pushing silk elements megasilk moisturizing conditioner everywhere i can!!! its really a great DC and it works wonders, plus its on sale at sallys for 7.99


 

I am Definitely Pushing the SILK ELEMENTS MEGASILK moiturizing conditioner as well the creme or green tub works great for me. It is one of my staples and I LOVE IT! I buy it for full or sale price because it is worth it. Yet the next time they have a sale I am jumping on about 5 tubs for stock purpose. 

I also love Aphogee 2 minute for my weekly protein. These two conditioners keep my hair in TIP TOP SHAPE!


----------



## poookie (Dec 27, 2009)

Lustrasilk Cholesterol with Aloe Vera.  Yo.  Oh my goodness.  This stuff turned my hair into pure butter.  it made my relaxed hairs feel soft and moisturized (which is amazing, because i'm going through extreme porosity issues), and my new growth very soft as well.  and the 16 oz jar was only like $4.

i don't like how it has parabens, but this will be my staple deep conditioner from now until the end of time.  i love the epxensive conditioners (like aveda and redken), but this one is definitely a keeper considering the price point.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  It is flat out one of the best.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ion effective care treatment
Ion extreme nurturing moisture 
Ion reconstructor

All amazing products at sally's and they're cheap too.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ion really is the bidness...great products for the price. I have the big bottle of the effective care treatment.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 27, 2009)

I love you Artemis. Thanks for coming back to post


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 27, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Ion really is the bidness...great products for the price. I have the big bottle of the effective care treatment.



I'm torn. I dunno if I want to buy the huge size reconstructor or the huge effective care treatment. That reconstructor was so good in my hair though.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 27, 2009)

chelleypie810 said:


> I'm torn. I dunno if I want to buy the huge size reconstructor or the huge effective care treatment. That reconstructor was so good in my hair though.



Are any of them on sale? I know sometimes they will have them on sale and that is when I would get them if you like them both. You know it would last you a good minute. I am going to wait to see if they get put on sale any time soon.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Dec 28, 2009)

Gymmy!  Did you see my post about Joico on sale at Trade Secret?  I got the Moisture Recovery Line; I'm going back for K-Pak and Silk Result.  How do you use the balm - after a regular conditioner and use it like a DC or what?

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 28, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Gymmy!  Did you see my post about Joico on sale at Trade Secret?  I got the Moisture Recovery Line; I'm going back for K-Pak and Silk Result.  How do you use the balm - after a regular conditioner and use it like a DC or what?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack!



I will swing through there tomorrow. That balm, you're going to love it. I think the directions say to leave it on for 5-10 minute...I think....can't remember. I used to use balm for 5 minutes with heat and then let it cool and rinse.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Dec 28, 2009)

What else can I use besides the affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor. It's sooo expensive, and I'm on a budget


----------



## halee_J (Dec 28, 2009)

ORS replenishing. Even after the formula change, its still the best moisturizing DC I've ever used. Ever. My hair is _coarse_ and doesn't let moisture in easily (don't let the relaxed siggy pic fool 'ya), so I need DCs to pull thru big time. Strangely enough,I find it works best with just bodyheat (wrap ur head in a towel) for about an hour or even overnight.

ETA: and its cheap!


----------



## laurend085 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's strange about the Keracare Humecto b/c that's what my stylist had used as a deep condition and it seemed to work fine.  So I should use the mask or reconstructor instead?


----------



## xcuzememiss (Dec 28, 2009)

Come on Gymfreak. I know you see usposting. Lol


----------



## simone103 (Dec 28, 2009)

laurend085 said:


> That's strange about the Keracare Humecto b/c that's what my stylist had used as a deep condition and it seemed to work fine.  So I should use the mask or reconstructor instead?



I think Keracare Humecto is fine to use as a deep conditioner especially if your hair is on the dry side - plus if it works for you I don't see why you should stop using it.


----------



## simone103 (Dec 28, 2009)

A really good reconstructor that I used to use was Nexxus Keraphix (original formula). I think my hair was probably in the best condition that it ever was in when I was using that. But I stopped using it because it was just too expensive. Nexxus also changed the ingredients to Keraphix which I've heard is not nearly as good as the original. I did, however, see the original formula in my local CVS for $18.99 a bottle. I may have to just break down and buy it.


----------



## Tickin4Gold (Dec 28, 2009)

Silk Elements Mega cholesterol conditioning treatment. Love it. Hair always feels silky smooth afterwards,


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Artemis and gymfreak once again for your valuable postings. You ladies are MVPS most valuable posters....

I use
mizani moisturfuse
silicon mix

mixed with coconut oil and honey


----------



## Artemis (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello again.

I had hoped that what I posted was clear, but to some of you it wasn't.

No one is saying that Humecto is bad, or does not do anything for your hair. Continue to use it for _replenishing_ moisture into the hair on a frequent and regular basis. Moisture conditioners are quite often _misinterpreted and misused_ in an attempt to do for the hair what deep penetrating treatments do more efficiently. Both are to be used in tandem to resolve a lot of the issues people post having on this board, as you will see if you read the Syed article I provided.

The purpose of me posting this information was to let you know that many of you utilize some really great and effective products in a way that is misleading. In expecting a product to do more than what is designed to do is just...choosing my words...misguided. 

The hope was also that if one presented valid information beyond the borders of this website and its hopeful speculation, that some of you would be prompted to do your own research and try your products in such a way as they were intended. Maybe you will, and maybe you won't. None of my business either way. However, this was not intended for you to "freak out" as they say, and worry about purchasing this or reusing that. I am certain that many of you all (esp. product junkies that listed more than one product for this thread) have real deep conditioners at home. Its just that Humecto (and one other one I will NOT mention due to prospective _hysteria_) isn't one of them.

I do believe that if you simply take an objective eye to the *labels* of the products you already own, using the information I gave that you will be able to figure it out and properly apply these notes to your own hair, for your own journey. To be candid, there have been/are so many members on this board that have spent countless hours researching and taking an objective *and even scientific* approach to this *science* of hair that it seems only fair that the rest of you do the same.

Cheers,
A.


----------



## BrownieBrie (Dec 28, 2009)

I use Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer mixed with Aussie 3 minute miracle (either one). Nothing works like this combo and I have been looking for years.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 28, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I had hoped that what I posted was clear, but to some of you it wasn't.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry but what is the other one(send me a pm)  After reading all you posted, I'm still lost.  I actually thought Humecto was a moisturizing DC.  I know that all conditioners are not deep conditioners even when used w/ heat like Suave,etc.  I guess I will have to do some research......or how about we just do a sticky or something and list conditioners that are true DC's or do we have a thread already?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's my list of fav DC's
GVP Conditioning Balm
Silk Elements Cholesterol
Dark n Lovely Cholesterol
Motions CPR
Regis Hydrating Balm
Profectiv Growth Masque

I hope all of these are actually deep conditioners, if not, please let me know.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 29, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Hi everyone, I was recently asked to come back and clarify this discussion.
> 
> The quotes in this post are endorsing that Humecto is actually not a deep conditioning treatment, but that this product is actually solely a moisturizing conditioner. There are many threads in the archives of this board [by Supergirl and others] that explains that a real deep conditioner in a real context contains proteins and does more than simply provide moisture to the hair due to hydrolized ingredients and molecular weight formulations. Humecto is a frequent-use conditioner that helps prevent moisture loss, but is not something you want to rely on for your dc. It is deep penetrating so that the moisture will last longer in between washes as compared to other products on the market, but not as moisturizing as a deep conditioning treatment. It's tricky because most of us don't need deep conditioners as much as you think any way *(yes, I am referring that other thread by that newbie that got her opinions handed to her...so sad*).
> 
> What thread was this?


----------



## laurend085 (Dec 29, 2009)

Artemis-  I'm sorry that u were irritated by the confusion. Could u give examples of products or the most used/talked about products here and tell what's an actual dc and what isn't like someone suggested?  No, I'm not trying to avoid doing the research myself but I think it would also be helpful to those that are new or trying to build a regimen and don't know what half the stuff on here is neway. Just like there are examples of other types of products.


----------



## sozinzcomet (Dec 29, 2009)

amwcah said:


> ORS Replenishing Conditioner is a SUPER detangler as well. You may have to turn around in the shower to make sure your hair isn't in the tub(true testimonial from my sister).
> 
> NTM Daily Deep Conditioner and CON conditioners work well for me also.


 
Aww man, i did the same thing when i 1st used it. I kept turning around an looking @ the tub floor while pulling on my hair. I am in love with ors rep.


----------



## Hysi (Dec 29, 2009)

i like kenra moisture relaxed and naturl. it's great! hth


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 29, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I had hoped that what I posted was clear, but to some of you it wasn't.
> 
> ...



Hey Artemis, I appreciated you and gym's post. I understood exactly what you guys were saying the first time around. Even though I was a bit surprised, I wasn't entirely shocked by this assertion because I realized Humecto never did much for my hair. After every "deep condition" with Humecto, my hair was never detangled and silky like how it feels after some other deep conditioning treatments (i.e Mizani Moisturefuse). But I kept trying it over and over again because I wanted it to work for me since it was raved about on the boards so much. I have a bottle now in my stash that I brought because of the "new formula"...which still hasn't done much for my hair.

With that being said, I really think you should name the other product that everyone thinks is a deep conditioner. That's what these boards are for, and I for one, know that I love getting all the information that I can get for the health of my hair. If not, can I PM you?


----------



## Angela4769 (Jan 17, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> I am Definitely Pushing the SILK ELEMENTS MEGASILK moiturizing conditioner as well the creme or green tub works great for me. It is one of my staples and I LOVE IT! I buy it for full or sale price because it is worth it. Yet the next time they have a sale I am jumping on about 5 tubs for stock purpose.
> 
> I also love Aphogee 2 minute for my weekly protein. These two conditioners keep my hair in TIP TOP SHAPE!


 
Do you still use Silk Elements? The moisturizing treatment is on sale online for $6.00. I don't know about in-store.


----------



## Ayesha81 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oooh Ive been using Linange coconut and shea butter conditioner for about 4 years now the stuff is off the hook. For back up I use Keracare Humecto and Pantene relaxed and natural conditioner.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jan 17, 2013)

ok, reporting back 4 yrs later.. I like Nairobi Humecta-sil .. and my beloved WEN!


----------



## InBloom (Jan 18, 2013)

Ayeshaluv said:


> Oooh Ive been using Linange coconut and shea butter conditioner for about 4 years now the stuff is off the hook. For back up I use Keracare Humecto and Pantene relaxed and natural conditioner.


 

Curious.  Do you relax with Linange Shea Butter?  And..where do you get the conditioner?  After 4 years and you're still using it, it must be all kinds of awesome.


----------

